

Apple, Facebook to Women Employees: Keep Working, We'll Pay to Freeze Your Eggs - alandarev
http://www.forbes.com/sites/chanellebessette/2014/10/14/apple-facebook-to-female-employees-keep-working-well-pay-to-freeze-your-eggs/

======
seren
I can't decide if this is incredibly liberating or oppressing.

